# Ufos



## Redryujin (9. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mir mal ein paar viedos im internet über Ufos angesehen. Zum einen finde ich schon schade das fast viele viedos nur fakes sind. Bei den meisten Videos sieht man nur immer was leuchten mehr aber nicht.

Mal hier ein Beispiel für ein fake viedo.
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4989972/RTL_Ak...O_ueber_Hamburg
weiß jetzt nicht ob der link funktioniert.

hier ist noch ein zweiter link wo sich nicht mehr so viele Sicher waren ob fake oder nicht.

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3250344/UFO_FAKE_ODA_ECHT

jetzt mal zu euch glaubt ihr wirklich das es UFOs waren also unindefizierte Flug Objekte oder gibts für immer alles ne erklärung? Habt ihr auch schon mal selbst ein Ufos gesehen? Manche machen ja gleich einen richtigen aufstand wenn sie einen fliegenden Punkt am Himmel sehen. Ich hab auch schon mal ein fliegenden Punkt am Himmel gesehen und mich hats nicht interesiert.
Ich finde dieses Thema schon sehr Interesant und freue mich auf eure Meinungen. Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch viedos über Ufosichtungen die einigermaßen glaubwürdig sind.

MFG
Redryujin

@edit hier ich habe mal noch ein drittes Viedo ist aber schwer zu erkennen da sind ufos die beim Mond entlangfliegen.
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6072937/Ufo_sichtung_2009 

das hier ist das bekannteste Viedo über Ufos wo jeder kennt. Das soll bis heute nicht geklärt sein was das für leuchtende dinger sind.
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3853700/UFO_ue...Phoenix_Arizona 

und hier noch ein Video mit scharfer qualität ist aber auch ein fake.
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4795919/UFO_ueber_Haus

hier noch ein Ufo das euer Leben verändern wird so eins habe ich selbst noch nie gesehen.
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2167303/UFO_ueber_Deutschland


----------



## Alion (9. April 2009)

Ja ich glaube an Ufos. Ich habe selbst schon welche gesehen. Ufo heisst nix anderes als Unbekanntes Flugobjekt. Das muss aber nicht zwingen ein Raumschiff sein.
Ich glaube auch an ausserirdische. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich unter den Billiarden(es sind viel mehr) an Planeten die es im Universum gibt nur auf unserem Leben gebildet hat.
Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass jemand Ausserirdische auf der Erde gelandet sind oder von unserer Existenz wissen. Die ganzen Leute die behaupten sie seien von Ausserirdischen entführt worden sind entweder Spinner oder brauchen die Aufmerksamkeit der Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. April 2009)

"UFO"s existieren nicht. Zumindest nicht in der Form, wie wir sie kennen. (Rund, mit strahl, der einen "aufsaugt")
Ich bin allerdings fest davon überzeugt, dass es irgendwo noch andere Lebewesen gibt. Auf unserem Planeten waren sie allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. April 2009)

Also das erste is ganz klar fake.

Beim 2ten siehts auch danach aus, ich kann mir aber nicht erklären wo die Kondens/Rauch-Spur  so plötzlich herkommt ^^

Ich glaub an den UFO kram egtl net, kann aber gut sein, dass es intelligentes Leben da draußen gibt.
Ob jetzt auf Basis von den Neandertalern oder mit PewPew laz0rs


----------



## Falathrim (9. April 2009)

Klar gibts UFOs. Und die Ausserirdischen leben auch schon lange auf der Erde, direkt unter uns.

Das weiß ich seit MIB!


----------



## marion9394 (9. April 2009)

also an ufos und aliens glaub ich noch eher als an gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wobei diese ganzen videos wohl eher müll sind und sich da jemand einen spaß gemacht hat^^


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2009)

Sollte ein Lebewesen im Universum existieren das so klug ist, dass es ein Raumschiff besitzt um so weit zu fliegen, ist es sicher nicht so dämlich zu uns zu kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (9. April 2009)

also zum ersten Video, so könnte mal die Invasion der alliens aussehen kurz und schmerzlos.


----------



## Davatar (9. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Sollte ein Lebewesen im Universum existieren das so klug ist, dass es ein Raumschiff besitzt um so weit zu fliegen, ist es sicher nicht so dämlich zu uns zu kommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch, für schulische Zwecke: Wer findet im Labyrinth eher zum Ziel? Spezies 739482B oder Spezies 323958A (Der Mensch) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. April 2009)

Komischerweise sind alle Videos, die auch nur im Entferntesten echt wirken, von der Qualität so schlecht, dass es als Beweis nichts bringt.


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Komischerweise sind alle Videos, die auch nur im Entferntesten echt wirken, von der Qualität so schlecht, dass es als Beweis nichts bringt.


Ist doch logisch. Sonst könnte man ja erkennen was für ein schlechter Fake es ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (9. April 2009)

dashier kann gelöscht werden - mein FF spinnt wohl -.-"


----------



## Niranda (9. April 2009)

-

Vorsicht, über dem V schwebt ein UFO  O_O

Warum sind wir immer die niedere Intelligenz?
Warum sind wir nicht in ferner Zukunft die, die mit Raumschiffen fremde Arten entdecken?
Warum sind alle Außerirdischen pöse, wenn sie auf die Erde kommen?
...

So viele Fragen, doch nur eine Antwort:
Hauptsächlichst die Americaner machen uns bzw der großen Masse dieses glaubhaft.

Ich würde mich nicht wundern wenn mal Außerirdische hier vorbei kommen und Menschen sich gleich Waffen schnappen um die abzuknallen - ohne das die je was machten/sagten/zeichen gebten - Außerirdisch = pöse = abknallen =D
... sind noch nicht mal in der Umlaufbahn, schon sind alle Atomraketen auf die gestartet worden.. xD

EDIT:
MAAN was isn das -.-"  ich klick auf edit und daraus wird eine Antwort? mein Firefox spinnt... schon das 4. mal heute.. sry


----------



## Falathrim (9. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> -
> 
> Vorsicht, über dem V schwebt ein UFO  O_O
> 
> ...


Och die Menschen sinds im Sci-Fi oft genug, die die Invasoren sind.

Seien wir mal ehrlich. Wir gehen bei den Außerirdischen meist von moralisch menschenähnlichen Wesen aus. Von daher liegt es doch nahe, dass sie vernichten, unterdrücken, bestialische Turniere mit unterlegenen Rassen machen usw. Friedliche Forschung ist für Menschen unvorstellbar. Entdeckung um der Entdeckung willen, nicht um der Eroberung und Erschließung neuer Lebensräume willen, das versteht der Mensch nicht. Im Endeffekt sind wir eben Egoisten und vor allem Rassisten und Speziesisten. Wir stellen die menschliche Rasse über alle anderen (außer vielleicht bei manchen Menschen, die nicht ehrlich zu sich selber sind, sogenannte "Götter") Es ist für uns schlicht nicht nachvollziehbar, dass es wirklich Aliens geben könnte, die den Begriff "Krieg" nicht kennen.


----------



## Niranda (9. April 2009)

Ich veranstallte keine Affenkämpfe oder Esse Tiere, weil ich was dagegen hab und vegetarisch bevorzuge - bin ich immernoch egoistisch und stelle mich allen anderen höher?


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Ich veranstallte keine Affenkämpfe oder Esse Tiere, weil ich was dagegen hab und vegetarisch bevorzuge - bin ich immernoch egoistisch und stelle mich allen anderen höher?



Da du ein Mensch bist... Ja...


----------



## Greshnak (9. April 2009)

Ich denke auch das es welche gibt, aber wieso sollten die uns Angreifen? Höchstens wegen unserem Planeten weil ihrer vielleicht schon verseucht ist oder sowas, aber versklaven werden die uns nicht weil sie schlau genug sind Roboter zu machen.


Dieses eine UFO was nie geklärt wurde war evtl ein geheimes Projekt wo Flugzeuge getestet wurden die erst in 20 Jahren auf den Markt kommen sollten, das haben die bei Galileo gesagt, sind sich aber nich 100% sicher, aber es wäre ne Erklärung


----------



## Alion (9. April 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Dieses eine UFO was nie geklärt wurde war evtl ein geheimes Projekt wo Flugzeuge getestet wurden die erst in 20 Jahren auf den Markt kommen sollten, das haben die bei Galileo gesagt, sind sich aber nich 100% sicher, aber es wäre ne Erklärung



Da stecken sicher die Illuminaten dahinter. 

Made my day.


----------



## Greshnak (9. April 2009)

Ich denke auch das es welche gibt, aber wieso sollten die uns Angreifen? Höchstens wegen unserem Planeten weil ihrer vielleicht schon verseucht ist oder sowas, aber versklaven werden die uns nicht weil sie schlau genug sind Roboter zu machen.


Dieses eine UFO was nie geklärt wurde war evtl ein geheimes Projekt wo Flugzeuge getestet wurden die erst in 20 Jahren auf den Markt kommen sollten, das haben die bei Galileo gesagt, sind sich aber nich 100% sicher, aber es wäre ne Erklärung



Achja: Dieser eine Futzi meint doch die Aliens werden 2012 zurückkommen, das haben die Maja so errechnet. es kann aber auch nciht so sein weil die heutigen Menschen den Mayakalendar falsch umgerechnet haben. Sind die Aliens dann vielleicht schon vor 50 Jahren dort zurückgekommen wo das in Roswell glaube ich war? Könnte ja sein, wollten wiederkommen, abgestürzt und das wars.


----------



## Redryujin (9. April 2009)

Was ist mit dem mythos Die wüste Nevada? da soll ein UFO abgestürzt sein. Es gab sogar Augenzeugen die das gesehen haben. Ich kann mich auch erinnern vor 10 jahren oder so mal im Fernsehen gesehen haben in einen bericht wie die da die Außerirdischen aufgeschnitten haben und das die keine organe hatte  wie wir. War aber auch nur ein Video und war nicht 100% ob es echt oder fake war.


----------



## Niranda (9. April 2009)

Das Handy stammte auch aus dem Militär, genauso wie das Internet...

so abwegig ist das nicht Alion


----------



## Dalmus (9. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem mythos Die wüste Nevada? da soll ein UFO abgestürzt sein. Es gab sogar Augenzeugen die das gesehen haben. Ich kann mich auch erinnern vor 10 jahren oder so mal im Fernsehen gesehen haben in einen bericht wie die da die Außerirdischen aufgeschnitten haben und das die keine organe hatte  wie wir. War aber auch nur ein Video und war nicht 100% ob es echt oder fake war.


Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war in dem Video ein Telefon zu sehen, das es damals noch gar nicht gab...


----------



## Kangrim (9. April 2009)

Fremdartige Lebensformen ja. Ufos öhm ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Niranda (9. April 2009)

eig sind wir auf völlig falschem Gebiet...
Klar gibt es UFOs... Unbekannte Flug-Objekte... FLugzeuge, die ihre identität nicht preisgeben sind UFOs, neuartige FLugzeuge sind UFOs.. =D


----------



## dalai (9. April 2009)

Einige Freaks denken tatsächlich, das in der US-Militärbasis Area 51 (in der Nähe von Las Vegas, schön sichtbar bei Goggle earth), mal ein Alien abgestürzt ist. Viel wahrscheinlicher ist, das mal irgendein Projekt der Amis abgestürzt ist.

Streng genommen, ist jedes unbekannte fliegende Objekt ja ein Ufo. Also hat Ufo nichts mit Aliens zu tun, sondern ist einfach jedes fliegende Objekt solange Ufo, bis dass es bekannt iost, identifiziert ist. 
So gesehen waren z.b. die amerikanische F-117 Nighthawk oder die etwas neuere B-2 Spirit (beide tarnkappenbomber), für andere Nationen solange Ufo's, bis sie vom Projekt Wind bekommen haben oder die USA bekannt gegeben hat, das sie Flugzeuge haben, die auf dem Radar unsichtbar sind.

Zum Video: Glaubt RTL nicht, die wollen die Welt beherschen und alle Menschen zu Sklaven machen!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (9. April 2009)

Naja aber ich dneke, das in diesem thread hier die Ufos von außerirdischen gemeint sind und sich nicht genau an die bedeutung des Wortes gehalten wird. sollte ich mich täuschen entschuldigt bitte.^^


----------



## Redryujin (9. April 2009)

Ich glaube erst an Außerirdische UFOs wenn ich eins vor mir sehen und das scharf genauso wie an Aliens. Wenn es welche gibt warum zeigen sie sich dann nicht mal vor mir braucht ja keiner Angst haben. Wenn es wirklich Aliens gibt warum zeigen die sich nicht mal?
Oder wissen die das wir gefährlich sind wie *Area 51.*


----------



## Dalmus (9. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Ich glaube erst an Außerirdische UFOs wenn ich eins vor mir sehen und das scharf genauso wie an Aliens. Wenn es welche gibt warum zeigen sie sich dann nicht mal vor mir braucht ja keiner Angst haben. Wenn es wirklich Aliens gibt warum zeigen die sich nicht mal?
> Oder wissen die das wir gefährlich sind wie *Area 51.*


Wenn Du ein netter, friedlicher Alien wärst... und einer Deiner besten Kumpel wurde von den Jungs in Area 51 brutal aufgeschlitzt... hättest Du nochmal Lust auf einen Ausflug zur Erde, nur um Dich einem Menschen zu zeigen und ihm damit Deine Existenz zu beweisen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube... dem Alien ist ziemlich egal, ob Du an ihn/sie/es glaubst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2009)

Da der Mensch eine Barbarische und Gewalttätige Spezies ist würde ich mich auch so weit fern halten wollen wie es geht... vielleicht noch schauen das ich verhindere das sie jemals weiter in den Weltraum hinauskommen aber das werden sie wahrscheinlich selbst tun ^^


----------



## Redryujin (9. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Wenn Du ein netter, friedlicher Alien wärst... und einer Deiner besten Kumpel wurde von den Jungs in Area 51 brutal aufgeschlitzt... hättest Du nochmal Lust auf einen Ausflug zur Erde, nur um Dich einem Menschen zu zeigen und ihm damit Deine Existenz zu beweisen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wäre ich der Alien und würde da mein kumpel von Menschen aufgeschlitzt ich würde es so machen wie im ersten Video und eine Invasion starten. Da es aber bis jetzt noch keine gab gibts auch keine Alliens. Deswegen mein ich das all die UFOs nur Hirngespinste sind und nicht mehr man will nur damit Geld verdienen und berühmt werden.


----------



## Silenzz (9. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Wenn Du ein netter, friedlicher Alien wärst... und einer Deiner besten Kumpel wurde von den Jungs in Area 51 brutal aufgeschlitzt... hättest Du nochmal Lust auf einen Ausflug zur Erde, nur um Dich einem Menschen zu zeigen und ihm damit Deine Existenz zu beweisen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Made my week XD


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Wäre ich der Alien und würde da mein kumpel von Menschen aufgeschlitzt ich würde es so machen wie im ersten Video und eine Invasion starten. Da es aber bis jetzt noch keine gab gibts auch keine Alliens. Deswegen mein ich das all die UFOs nur Hirngespinste sind und nicht mehr man will nur damit Geld verdienen und berühmt werden.



Diese... Lösung ist mehr als... nunja... fehlerhaft... NUR weil diese Aliens nicht solche Kriegswütigen, Gewalttätigen Barbaren sind wie wir, heißt das nicht das sie nicht existieren... Ich gehe soweit zu behaupten das nur der Mensch so dumm ist, wegen einem halben dutzend Opfern eine ganze Zivilisation auszulöschen...


----------



## Skatero (9. April 2009)

Wenn ich ein Alien wäre, würde es euch nicht (mehr) geben.

/ironie off

Ob es Aliens gibt kann man bis jetzt nicht wissen.

Entweder sie zeigen sich, man entdeckt sie, oder wir wissen es nicht.


----------



## Redryujin (9. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Diese... Lösung ist mehr als... nunja... fehlerhaft... NUR weil diese Aliens nicht solche Kriegswütigen, Gewalttätigen Barbaren sind wie wir, heißt das nicht das sie nicht existieren... Ich gehe soweit zu behaupten das nur der Mensch so dumm ist, wegen einem halben dutzend Opfern eine ganze Zivilisation auszulöschen...




Ok man muss auch dazu sagen die Alliens wo aufgeschlitzt wurden waren schon Tod beim Absturz nach Berichten. Aber ehrlich gesagt wenn ich als Allien merke halt die Menschen sind brutale Babaren die gleich alles Vernichten und der Planet einer der fruchtbarsten weit und breit würde ich die Menschheit auslöschen. Planeten wie die Erde sind sehr selten bzw einzigartig. 

Hier habt ihr auch ein Videos über UFOs wo kein fake ist.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJEYzrrGt4Y
aber bei dem Video wird dann schnell klar wie glaubwürdig mane leute wirklich sind mit jeden Lichtpunkt ein Ufo zu sehen es kann auch eine Sternschnuppe, Meteor, Wetterbalon usw sein.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Wäre ich der Alien und würde da mein kumpel von Menschen aufgeschlitzt ich würde es so machen wie im ersten Video und eine Invasion starten. Da es aber bis jetzt noch keine gab gibts auch keine Alliens. Deswegen mein ich das all die UFOs nur Hirngespinste sind und nicht mehr man will nur damit Geld verdienen und berühmt werden.



Ein wunderschöner Widerspruch^^

Übrigens, welche berühmten und reichen Ufo-Augenzeugen kennst du denn?


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Ok man muss auch dazu sagen die Alliens wo aufgeschlitzt wurden waren schon Tod beim Absturz nach Berichten. Aber ehrlich gesagt wenn ich als Allien merke halt die Menschen sind brutale Babaren die gleich alles Vernichten und der Planet einer der fruchtbarsten weit und breit würde ich die Menschheit auslöschen. Planeten wie die Erde sind sehr selten bzw einzigartig.
> 
> Hier habt ihr auch ein Videos über UFOs wo kein fake ist.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJEYzrrGt4Y
> aber bei dem Video wird dann schnell klar wie glaubwürdig mane leute wirklich sind mit jeden Lichtpunkt ein Ufo zu sehen es kann auch eine Sternschnuppe, Meteor, Wetterbalon usw sein.



1. Wer sagt das sie unsere Atmosphäre abkönnne oder unsere MIneralien brauchen
2. Wie gesagt, du bist ein Mensch und handelst wie einer... natürlich würdest DU sofort den Planeten erobern... du bist halt nur ein Mensch...


----------



## Redryujin (9. April 2009)

Hier mal noch ein Paar videos wo man selbst sofort erkennt das es kein UFO ist.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_n4sRVGssc...feature=related
die typische Untertasse.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufOBu6bHkIE...feature=related
ganz klar das wäre wie ein Feuer um die Welt gegangen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vUQIynCNYU...feature=related
und noch ne Untertasse ne fliegende warum nur Untertassen?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrrx9izp0Lc...feature=related
zwar keine Untertassen aber sowas würde auch sich wie ein Feuer um die Welt verbreiten. Übrigens toller Mauszeiger im Bild.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=088G8v4lnS0...feature=related
also wer hier ein UFO sieht sollte wirklich eine Brille aufsetzten. Das ist ne Wolke ganz klar.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpSY-ccmI6E&NR=1
ich hoffe da hat man Schadensersatz von den Alliens verlangt :-)

so soviel zu den UFOs man erkennt immer schnell wenn alles scharf ist das es kein UFO ist deswegen wird auch das meiste unscharf gemacht. Das dumme die Leute glaubens dann auch.

Viel spass beim anschauen sind kurze Videos


----------



## Redryujin (9. April 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ein wunderschöner Widerspruch^^
> 
> Übrigens, welche berühmten und reichen Ufo-Augenzeugen kennst du denn?




ich persönlich kenne keine nur halt die von dem Medien und wie wir ja alle wissen verdrehen Medien gerne alles wie die Killerspiele :-) aber das gehört hier nicht hin.


----------



## Klunker (9. April 2009)

mhm außerirdischen leben bestimt wenn auch nur bakteriell, ufos klar wie schon gesagt flugzeuge und sowas raumschiffe für ferne planeten vllt auch, würde nicht sagen, dass sie nicht existieren..ähm oder so^^

btw ufo bedeutet  unbekannter fliegender Onkel... na wer kann mir sagen woher das stammt?^^

mhm selor biste an alien odr en mensch so wie du da redest, biste ja keins von beidem :/


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> mhm selor biste an alien odr en mensch so wie du da redest, biste ja keins von beidem :/



Was wieso? Nur weil ich nicht "Juchee Juchee Super Menscheit!" schreie?


----------



## Klunker (9. April 2009)

hat das hier irgentjemand geschrien?^^


----------



## dragon1 (9. April 2009)

ein fall fuer...

naja ich glaube nicht daran, aber beleidige auch keine leute die das eventuell tun


----------



## Redryujin (9. April 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ein fall fuer...
> 
> naja ich glaube nicht daran, aber beleidige auch keine leute die das eventuell tun




mit den ganzen Viedos die ich jetzt gepostet habe und da ich auch keine UFOs  genau vor mir gesehen habe glaube ich da auch nicht dran. Naja manche Menschen haben eine rege Fantasie.
JAAA morgen werden wir alle durch die Infasion ums Leben kommen wie im allerersten Video hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (9. April 2009)

ob ich an ufos glaub? JA
ob ich an aliens glaub? JA

warum? Nun gehen wir mal davon aus, dass es 100.000.000.000 galaxien gibt (es gibt bestimmt mehr aber nur mal angenommen) und in jeder galaxie gibt es 100.000.000.000 sterne (ANGENOMMEN!!) also

100 Milliarden Galaxien mal 100 Milliarden Sterne = verflucht viele sterne

wer bei solch einer gigantischen anzahl an planeten denkt, wir sind die einzigen viecher im universum, der ist ziemlich egoistisch. es wurden schon einige planeten endeckt die erdähnlich sind. und wer daran denkt wie verdammt groß manche sterne sind der kann sich ungefähr vorstellen wie klein und an sich unbedeutend wir eigentlich sind..... flamt mich ruhig, aber so seh ich die dinge, prost! *hicks*


----------



## sTereoType (9. April 2009)

wegen der zahl bin cih mir nciht mehr ganzs icher aber man geht davon aus das ca. 0.03% aller planeten erdähnlich seien. hört sich vielleicht wenig an, aber man rechne das mal auf die zahl hoch die mein vorposter theoretisch annahm. desweiteren muss man nicht unbedingt davon ausgehen das eine lebensform auf kohlenstoff wie wir basiert, das eröffnet weitere planeten


----------



## m3o91 (9. April 2009)

naja lebewesen ausserhalbt leben vllt nicht wie wir mit sauerstoff e.t.c ... sie passen sich bestimmt deren planeten  an ...

krasser beispiel , aliens auf der sonne haben bestimmt extreme feuerresi von 1028930182597ß13586247861273516235 und krassere sonnebrillen als wir


----------



## neo1986 (9. April 2009)

An ufos(raumschiffe) und aliens(wesen einer anderen welt) ja.


----------



## sTereoType (9. April 2009)

m3o91 schrieb:


> naja lebewesen ausserhalbt leben vllt nicht wie wir mit sauerstoff e.t.c ... sie passen sich bestimmt deren planeten  an ...
> 
> krasser beispiel , aliens auf der sonne haben bestimmt extreme feuerresi von 1028930182597ß13586247861273516235 und krassere sonnebrillen als wir


naja, es gibt schon gewisse faktoren die eingehalten werden müssen damit leben entsteht,man ist sich zwar nicht eining was da alles mit reispiel, aber wasser im flüssigen zustand würd schon wichtig sein^^


----------



## Redryujin (9. April 2009)

Es gibt ja auch Leute die behaupten sich wurden von Alliens entführt. Ich denke aber mal eher das die das geträumt haben und den Traum in die Realität umsetzen. Habe schon von solchen Leuten im Fernsehen gesehen wie in Talksshows wo dann die gesagt haben sie wurden entführt und die haben verschiedene Experimente mit ihnen gemacht.
Tja das kommt davon wenn mit einen die Fantasie durch geht.


----------



## Syane (9. April 2009)

Nö glaub nicht dran.


----------



## Topperharly (9. April 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Nö glaub nicht dran.



und warum? was braucht leben schon? wir dürfen nicht davon ausgehen, dass das leben wie wir es kennen auch in dieser form auf anderen planeten entstehen muss. vllt. braucht alien xy kein wasser, oder kein licht. ich denke einfach, es gibt soviele planeten/sterne im universum (mehr als sandkörner als in der wüste sahara), dass da irgendwo leben geben muss, ja muss, is zumindest meine sicht der dinge
*
You don't even know what "big" is*


man ist einfach klein, selbst wenn die erde explodiert, das universum würde es nicht mal mitbekommen.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (9. April 2009)

Den teil des universums, von dem die menschen wissen, das er existiert ist (wenn überhaupt) höchtens so groß wie eine ameise im vergleich zu unserem sonnensystem. Dass da noch mehrere Lebensformen existieren kann sich ja wohl jeder selbst zusammenreimen. Möglicherweise werden wir ja schon seit 2000Jahren beobachtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wissen tut das keiner.
Daher denke ich schon das "Außerirdische" existieren. Aber was komisch ist, ist das alle meinen die "außerirdischen" wären uns technisch weit, weit überlegen. kann sein, muss aber nicht. Ich denke "hollywood" hat da sehr unsere fantasie angeregt.

Mfg



*Edit:* Komisch ist auch, dass viele leute denken, dass "außerirdische" ähnlich groß wie wir sind, kann ja auch sein, das sie mikroskopsich klein oder astronomisch groß sind


> Ich denke "hollywood" hat da sehr unsere fantasie angeregt.


----------



## sTereoType (9. April 2009)

sicherlich werden nicht alle außerirdischen uns überlegen sein, aber ich denke das sie trotzdem schon hier waren und sogar unsere geschichte in gewisser weise beeinflusst ahben. z.b. in form von göttern. man muss sich ja nur mal vorstellen wenn wir irgendwann ganz normal schnell durchs all reisen und auf einem planeten ein spezies treffen die sich auch grad soweit entwickelt hat, das sie kommunizieren kann etc(im frühen stadium wie z.b. höhlenmenschen). die werden auchd enken wir sind übernatürliche wesen. immerhin hats bei unserer landung laute geräusche und feuer gegeben^^


----------



## chopi (9. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Ok man muss auch dazu sagen die Alliens* wo *aufgeschlitzt wurden waren schon Tod beim Absturz nach Berichten
> Hier habt ihr auch ein Videos über UFOs* wo* kein fake ist.


Dich sollte auch mal son Alien mitnehmen...

Btt...Alle Argumente wurden schon im Thread genannt,die mir so in den Sinn kommen,deshalb nu knapp - Ja,ich glaube an Ufos & Dinger,die die Ufos fliegen.


----------



## Redryujin (9. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Dich sollte auch mal son Alien mitnehmen...
> 
> Btt...Alle Argumente wurden schon im Thread genannt,die mir so in den Sinn kommen,deshalb nu knapp - Ja,ich glaube an Ufos & Dinger,die die Ufos fliegen.




Danke! Das werde ich mir merken.


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Ich glaub dran, dass irgendwo im Universum noch irgendetwas lebt, seien es grüne Männchen, Mikroorganismen oder sonst was.

Aber die fliegen sicher nicht mit Ufos herum und führen Experimenten an Menschen durch xD


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (11. April 2009)

das was du geschrieben hast, passt nicht zu deinem titel:


> Hippie aus Leidenschaft



sry aber das musste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Dr.Disconnect schrieb:


> das was du geschrieben hast, passt nicht zu deinem titel:
> 
> 
> sry aber das musste sein
> ...




Wtf?
1. Ist mein Titel eher ein Witz
2. Glauben Hippies meistens an Aliens


----------



## Korgor (11. April 2009)

Ufos hmm ?!

Ich glaube net an anderes Leben im All.


----------



## Haxxler (11. April 2009)

Ich bin eigentlich fest davon überzeugt, dass es irgendwo leben geben muss. Immerhin ist das Universum so gigantisch groß, dass es einfach totale verschwendung wäre, wenn wir die einzigemn wären. Aber kleine grüne Männchen, die irgendwo in Texas bei einem Schrotthändler landen und ihn vergewaltigen gibt es garantiert nicht.


----------



## Hirsi325 (11. April 2009)

[dummheit]
Wir werden es in den nächsten 2000 Jahren wahrscheinlich erfahren ob es Aliens gibt... bis dahin braucht ihr Geduld. Also wartet gefälligst...
Immer diese Neugier bei allen...
[/dummheit]

Ich glaub schon daran, ich bin mir noch nichtmal sicher ob wir überhaupt alle Tierarten auf der Welt gefunden haben. Allein wenn es auf der Erde schon so verdammt viele Arten gibt wie wird es dann auf anderen Planeten sein?

MFG


----------



## Redryujin (11. April 2009)

Warum sind Ufos eigentlich immer fliegende Untertassen? Wer ist eigentlich damals zur fliegenden Untertasse gekommen?


----------



## dejaspeed (11. April 2009)

Gestrandet auf der Rückseite des mondes geschätze länge 400 Meter und 75 Meter breit wurde von einer der Nasa Sonden Fotografiert die den Mond kartographiert hat das bild ist im original im Online Bildarchiv der Nasa zu finden.

Zumindestens ist es keine untertasse.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (11. April 2009)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> Ich glaub schon daran, ich bin mir noch nichtmal sicher ob wir überhaupt alle Tierarten auf der Welt gefunden haben. Allein wenn es auf der Erde schon so verdammt viele Arten gibt wie wird es dann auf anderen Planeten sein?



1,338 Mrd. km³ Meer gibt es auf der Erde, demnach gibt es sicher auch noch viele unentdeckte Tierarten im meer. Das ist eigentlich absurd, warm sollte man den weltraum erkunden wenn man noch nicht einmal die Erde kennt?



Redryujin schrieb:


> Warum sind Ufos eigentlich immer fliegende Untertassen? Wer ist eigentlich damals zur fliegenden Untertasse gekommen?



Die Idee eines solchen Luftfahrzeugs gab es schon lange, wahrscheinlich hat Hollywood mal fliegende Untertassen in einem Film genommen. Ausserdem gab es im letzten Jahrhundert immer wieder experimente mit runden Helikoptern ohne seitenrotor, die also fähig waren, in alle Richtungen und senkrecht starten könnten. Ausserdem waren viele vemeintliche UFO-Sichtungen rund, so z.B. die lenticulariswolke:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (11. April 2009)

also bei der wolke sieht man sofort das es kein UFO ist sondern ne Wolke.


----------



## dalai (11. April 2009)

Schau so eine Wolke mal von weitem an wenn es nacht ist, ausserdem gibt es immer dumme Leute die denken würden es wäre ein UFO. 0der Leute die ein Foto davon machen, wenn die Qualität des Fotos schlech ist, sieht man den Unterschied zwischen UFO und Wolke nicht. Man würde sowieso irgendeine Zeitung finden die Geld für so ein Foto zahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (11. April 2009)

ja heutzutage versucht jeder mit etwas geld zu machen auch wenns ne Wolke ist. Wie war das mit Nessie da waren die Bilder auch immer Unscharf. Nur mit Unscharfen Bilder lässt sich die Masse beeindrucken.


----------



## Redryujin (17. April 2009)

bestimmt erinnert ihr euch noch alle an das hier.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5lnavfxZWo...feature=related

ich hatte damals mit einigen über das video im rl unterhalten die konnten auch nicht genau sagen ob das echt war oder nicht.

Was ist aus dieser Geschichte geworden mit diesen Figuren auf dem Mars?


----------



## Uruk Muklak (17. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warum denken eigentlich die meisten das " Außerirdische" kleine, grüne ännchen oder riesige Zukunftsroboter u.s.w. sind?! Ich stelle mir Außerirdische genauso vor wie wir nur ein etwas anderer Muskelbau vieleicht und Ufos sind doch allerwarscheinlichst auch Raketen und S huttles wie von uns.


----------



## Cerboza (17. April 2009)

Uruk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Warum denken eigentlich die meisten das " Außerirdische" kleine, grüne ännchen oder riesige Zukunftsroboter u.s.w. sind?! Ich stelle mir Außerirdische genauso vor wie wir nur ein etwas anderer Muskelbau vieleicht und Ufos sind doch allerwarscheinlichst auch Raketen und S huttles wie von uns.



Ich glaube nicht, daß das alle denken. Ich glaube das versucht Hollywood uns zu vertickern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (17. April 2009)

Was haben eigentlich immer Kornkreise Mit Ufos gemeinsam?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfbIfFFYNjs...=PL&index=9

angeblich kein fake!

Das mysterium Kornkreise werden wir sie jemals alle entschlüsseln. Fest steht auf manche Kornkreise gibt es keine Erklärung. Wie ich noch klein war und wir draußen mit freunden auf den feldern noch gespielt waren da war auch immer das Getreite eingelegt es waren zwar auch immer Kreise aber nie so kompliezierte Symbole wie man in Fernsehen immer sieht.


----------



## sTereoType (18. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Was haben eigentlich immer Kornkreise Mit Ufos gemeinsam?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfbIfFFYNjs...=PL&index=9
> 
> ...


...Holzbretter und ein bisschen muskelschmalz. also etwas sollte man sich schon mit der materie beschäftigen, nicht einfach jedes "mysterium" rund um ufos aliens etc in den raum schmeißen mit naiven vorstellungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (18. April 2009)

Glaube ich an Außerirdische? Klar, wieso sollte es in einem so riesigen Universum keine anderen Lebensformen existieren? Ich spreche jedoch nicht von intelligenten Lebensformen.

Glaube ich an UFO's die uns besuchen? Nein, weil überall im Universum die gleichen Naturgesetze gelten und da ist es einfach wahnsinnig schwer ein Raumschiff zu bauen, mit dem solche Distanzen zurückgelegt werden können. Außerdem falls es eine Zivilisation im All schaffen könnte so einen Antrieb zu bauen und es dann schafft über Generationen in einem Raumschiff zu hocken und durchs All zu fliegen ohne verrückt zu werden und sich die Köpfe einzuschlagen, glaube ich das sie soweit entwickelt sind um zu wissen das wir so wie wir uns auf der Erde verhalten und Atombomben zünden und der gleichen, es nicht wert sind besucht zu werden.


----------



## m3o91 (18. April 2009)

stimme mein vorredner vollkommen zu .. naja die meinungen gehen bei den "ufos" dann doch auseinander ... aber naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (18. April 2009)

Was ich bis jetzt so an Videos,Berichten etc gesehen habe....dadruch ein klares Nein entweder alles Fake oder Blödsinn

aber generell Ja,würde ich auf die frage ob es noch was anderes gibt mit Nein antworten würde ich lügen weil
die frage kann "noch" keiner beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (18. April 2009)

jeef schrieb:


> Was ich bis jetzt so an Videos,Berichten etc gesehen habe....dadruch ein klares Nein entweder alles Fake oder Blödsinn
> 
> aber generell Ja,würde ich auf die frage ob es noch was anderes gibt mit Nein antworten würde ich lügen weil
> die frage kann "noch" keiner beantworten
> ...




das zweite Video hier sieht aber ganz schön echt aus als das es ein fake sein kann?


----------



## Rhokan (18. April 2009)

Bei vielen Dingen sieht man eben auch einfach was man will.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_3BiAChtV4


----------



## Uruk Muklak (19. April 2009)

Wäre doch auch was wenn diese Zivilisation genannt "Ausserirdische" körperlich wie wir wären nur aktuell noch im Mittelalter... und  wir schicken unseren Aliens dann ersteinmal schöne neu Technologie ... das wäre dann  wohl ein gehöriger Kulturschock für die was wäre wohl dann?


----------



## sTereoType (19. April 2009)

Uruk schrieb:


> Wäre doch auch was wenn diese Zivilisation genannt "Ausserirdische" körperlich wie wir wären nur aktuell noch im Mittelalter... und  wir schicken unseren Aliens dann ersteinmal schöne neu Technologie ... das wäre dann  wohl ein gehöriger Kulturschock für die was wäre wohl dann?


es passiert i etwa das selbe wie bei der verwestlichung(auch globalisierung genannt^^) von z.b. indien. große wirtschaftliche fortschritte aber verlust der eigenen kultur und identität


----------



## shadow24 (20. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Warum sind Ufos eigentlich immer fliegende Untertassen? Wer ist eigentlich damals zur fliegenden Untertasse gekommen?


kam durch die Medien, welche die Sichtung von neun ungewöhnlichen Objekten durch den US-amerikanischen Piloten Kenneth Arnold am 24. Juni 1947 in der Nähe des Mount Rainier so interpretierte. Arnold verglich die von ihm wahrgenommenen Objekte mit Untertassen, die über eine Wasseroberfläche gleiten. Daraufhin bürgerte sich in der Presse der Ausdruck „fliegende Untertassen“ („flying saucers“) für ähnliche Sichtungen ein.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. April 2009)

Interessant ist dabei irgendwie auch dass sich etwa zur gleichen Zeit (also Ende der 40er/Anfang der 50er) die Legenden um die deutschen Reichflugscheiben entwickelt haben, die gravierende Ähnlichkeiten mit den "Fliegenden Untertassen" Hollywoods haben.


----------



## Edimasta (20. April 2009)

Auf youtube oder sonstigen Videoseiten UFO Filmchen zu suchen ist das dümmste was getan werden kann, da diese Quellen absolut nicht belegbar oder glaubhaft sind. Wer sich ernsthaft mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen will sollte direkt bei diversen Regierungsstellen anfragen, zum Beispiel hat die britische Regierung und der Geheimdienst relativ viele Akten und Aufnahmen offen gelegt die nach ausführlichen Untersuchungen, Prüfungen und diversem Prozedere für unerklärbar abgestempelt wurden.

Auch viele Dokumente, Berichte und Reportagen von glaubhaften Zeugen wurden veröffentlicht. Diese Thematik ist meiner Meinung nach nicht ins Lächerliche zu ziehen, wer sich etwas mit der Geschichte der Sumerer beschäftigt hat wird wissen worauf ich hinaus will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten kann ich nur empfehlen sich mit Buchautoren wie Zecheria Sitchin oder Erich v. Däniken auseinander zu setzen und selbst ein bißchen Nachforschungen anzustellen.


----------



## sTereoType (20. April 2009)

bezüglich der britischen akten wo es um ein flugobjekt auf britischen radar ging das abrupt seine richtung in jede erdenkliche richtung forsetzte und dann plötzlich verschwand geb ich dir recht edi, aber bezüglich der sumerer gibt es für die tierbilder wesentlich plausiblere begründungen als aliens und wie gesagt däniken ist nicht grad das vorzeigebild eines ufologen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (20. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Ich glaube erst an Außerirdische UFOs wenn ich eins vor mir sehen und das scharf genauso wie an Aliens. Wenn es welche gibt warum zeigen sie sich dann nicht mal vor mir braucht ja keiner Angst haben. Wenn es wirklich Aliens gibt warum zeigen die sich nicht mal?
> Oder wissen die das wir gefährlich sind wie *Area 51.*




warum sollen sie sich denn zeigen? vielleicht gibt es ja auf einem anderen planeten von den billiarden da draußen unbekannte wesen^^ 
aber es kann ja sein das wir weiter entwickelt sind wie sie, sodass *WIR* uns zeigen müssen.



ich glaube ebenfalls an Alliens, denn ich denke nicht dass es nur einen bevölkerten planeten gibt.


----------



## Rhokan (20. April 2009)

> Warum sind Ufos eigentlich immer fliegende Untertassen? Wer ist eigentlich damals zur fliegenden Untertasse gekommen?



Ich denke mal, das kommt von den Reichsflugscheiben. Googlen lohnt sich bei den Dingern echt mal^^


----------



## Redryujin (20. April 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, das kommt von den Reichsflugscheiben. Googlen lohnt sich bei den Dingern echt mal^^




Was sind Reichsflugscheiben? Und was bedeutet der Begriff Allien eigentlich also die Übersetzung?


----------



## Rhokan (20. April 2009)

> Was sind Reichsflugscheiben? Und was bedeutet der Begriff Allien eigentlich also die Übersetzung?



Mein Post war, auch wenn du zitiert wurdest, wohl mehr an die Allgemeinheit gerichtet, da nicht jeder weiß was so ein Teil ist.


----------



## Redryujin (20. April 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Mein Post war, auch wenn du zitiert wurdest, wohl mehr an die Allgemeinheit gerichtet, da nicht jeder weiß was so ein Teil ist.




und was ist es jetzt genau? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (20. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> und was ist es jetzt genau?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dachte du meinst das ironisch, aber ok

>Wikipedia<

Mit Google findest du auch lustige Bilder


----------



## Redryujin (20. April 2009)

danke für den link  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auch wenn ich immer noch nicht weiß was ne Reichsscheibe ist .


----------



## Greshnak (20. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> danke für den link
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das warn imo damals so flugzeuge die von überall in alle richtungen schnell fliegen konnten, wurden aber nie soweit entwickelt glaub ich


----------



## Redryujin (20. April 2009)

wurden solche auch gebaut oder gabs die nur auf Zeichnungen?


----------



## sTereoType (20. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> wurden solche auch gebaut oder gabs die nur auf Zeichnungen?


kaut dir mama auch den kartoffelbrei vor? lies dir doch einfach den wikipedia artikel durch und benutz google wie schon mehrfach gesagt.
sorry aber die ganz "Wieso?" ähnelnde kinderfragerei nervt ziemlich


----------



## Redryujin (20. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> kaut dir mama auch den kartoffelbrei vor? lies dir doch einfach den wikipedia artikel durch und benutz google wie schon mehrfach gesagt.
> sorry aber die ganz "Wieso?" ähnelnde kinderfragerei nervt ziemlich




wenns dich nervt das wechsel den Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> wenns dich nervt das wechsel den Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt.

Um deine Frage zu beantworten:
Ja, die wurden wirklich gebaut. Kurz vor Kriegsende gab es 23 Prototypen, die Geschwindigkeiten bis zu 20000km/h erreichen konnten. Angetrieben wurden diese Flugscheiben durch den sogenannten Vril-Antrieb, der alternative Energien nutzt. Es wurde angenommen, dass die Nazis damit bis zum Mars geflogen sind. 1975 konnte das durch Aufnahmen der Viking 5 bestätigt werden, allerdings wurden diese Aufnahmen nie freigegeben und lagern heute wahrscheinlich in Area 52.

Außerdem habe ich eine dieser Flugscheiben mit einem Kirschstein abgeschossen und in meinem Garten als Blumentopf getarnt. Momentan versuche ich Kontakt mit Neuschwabenland aufzunehmen um Ersatzteile aufzutreiben.


----------



## sTereoType (20. April 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> 
> Um deine Frage zu beantworten:
> Ja, die wurden wirklich gebaut. Kurz vor Kriegsende gab es 23 Prototypen, die Geschwindigkeiten bis zu 20000km/h erreichen konnten. Angetrieben wurden diese Flugscheiben durch den sogenannten Vril-Antrieb, der alternative Energien nutzt. Es wurde angenommen, dass die Nazis damit bis zum Mars geflogen sind. 1975 konnte das durch Aufnahmen der Viking 5 bestätigt werden, allerdings wurden diese Aufnahmen nie freigegeben und lagern heute wahrscheinlich in Area 52.
> ...


und bei "stimmt" dachte ich schon du willst mich verarschen und du willst weiter den erklärbär spielen, aber du hast die kurve bekommen xD


----------



## Artaga (21. April 2009)

Also das UFO im letzten video sieht sehr real aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wahrsccheinlich vom planeten gemüsus


----------



## Hordlerkiller (28. April 2009)

hey was los kommt nix mehr neues wo sind eure neuen erkentnisse


----------



## Giuzz (28. April 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Ja ich glaube an Ufos. Ich habe selbst schon welche gesehen. Ufo heisst nix anderes als Unbekanntes Flugobjekt. Das muss aber nicht zwingen ein Raumschiff sein.
> Ich glaube auch an ausserirdische. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich unter den Billiarden(es sind viel mehr) an Planeten die es im Universum gibt nur auf unserem Leben gebildet hat.
> Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass jemand Ausserirdische auf der Erde gelandet sind oder von unserer Existenz wissen. Die ganzen Leute die behaupten sie seien von Ausserirdischen entführt worden sind entweder Spinner oder brauchen die Aufmerksamkeit der Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> und bei "stimmt" dachte ich schon du willst mich verarschen und du willst weiter den erklärbär spielen, aber du hast die kurve bekommen xD


genau das dachte ich auch und danach hab ich keine  luft mehr bekommen vor lauter lachen XD


----------



## Thront (28. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich wette dieser lustige kerl steckt dahinter


hab auch beweise:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (28. April 2009)

dann weis man jetzt auch warum er so fasziniert von den nordischen mythen war, er traf Thor von den Asgard


----------



## LordofDemons (28. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> dann weis man jetzt auch warum er so fasziniert von den nordischen mythen war, er traf Thor von den Asgard


XD ok der satz war einfach nur genial

stargate ftw!!!


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

http://www.freenet.de/freenet/wissenschaft...xiko/index.html

manches sieht man nicht mit bloßen augen sondern nur mit Radar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Keine ahnung was ich davon halten soll.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (29. April 2009)

ist schon komisch ^^


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

Ob sich Alliens mit Menschen paaren können? Oder tun sie es schon bereits?


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> http://www.freenet.de/freenet/wissenschaft...xiko/index.html
> 
> manches sieht man nicht mit bloßen augen sondern nur mit Radar
> 
> ...


das ist allerdings interessant, aber ein zweifel bleibt da schon. das muss ja sonst eine extreme technologie sein das sie bei solch einer geschwindigkeit sich so perfekt tarnen können, das ein geschultes pilotenauge es nicht sieht. weiter komisch istd as nur drei auf dem radar auftauchten. hatten diese drei keine lust sich abzuschirmen ?
ich würde deswegen eher zu etwas anderen tendieren, aber zu was was ich noch nicht.

zum thema paaren mit menschen. sofern alliens genauso aufgebaut sind wie wir und die gleiche chromosomenanzahl ahben wäre es machbar.


----------



## Briefklammer (29. April 2009)

naja ich glaube dran da ich der regierung nicht traue sie verheimlichen zuviel sachen^^ und irgend wo gibts planeten wo die gleichen bedingungen herrschen wie hier wo sich leben gebildet hat und z.b auf dem mars könnte sich doch auch leben entwickeln eine ganz neue spezies die keine luft braucht usw.^^


----------



## shadow24 (30. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Ob sich Alliens mit Menschen paaren können? Oder tun sie es schon bereits?


ist schon passiert:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (30. April 2009)

Wieso sollten Aliens mit einem Ufo, das wohl eindeutig ein Mythos der Menschheit ist, hier rumfliegen? Selbst wenn es irgendwo noch Leben geben sollte, dann bestimmt nicht irgendwelche ET-Männchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edimasta (1. Mai 2009)

Gegenfrage:

Warum sollten Sie es nicht tun?
Guck dir mal unseren Drang an, nach "außen" zu drängen.  Zu Forschen. Neues zu entdecken, nach Leben zu suchen.
Warum also sollte es nicht schon eine Zivilisation geben die dies bereits besser kann als wir?


----------



## Zonalar (1. Mai 2009)

Vllt ist Mars ein Planet, das früher bevölkert war. Die Ressourcen wurden aufgebraucht und die Bevölkerung (Aliens) sind umgesiedelt. Hatte mal (schon länger her) gehört, das auf der Mars wohl wirklich mal Wasser war. 

Was würde die Menschheit machen, wenn wir nichts gelernt haben und stattdessen den Planeten vollkommen ausgebeutet haben? Richtig. Wenn wir könnten, werden wir uns eine neue Heimat suchen.
Nur: Es gibt doch auf dem Mars keine direkten Hinweise, dass dort wirklich mal Aliens leben (oder wir haben sie noch nicht gefunden).


----------



## Das Affenmensch (1. Mai 2009)

"UFOS" wie wir sie kennen sind ein Machwerk der Regierungen dieser Welt.
Man will uns,das primitive Volk,auf eine "imaginäre extraterrestische Bedrohung" vorbereiten.
Diese "imaginäre extraterrestische Bedrohung" wird eine Alien-Invasion vortäuschen.
Die Menschheit besinnt sich ihrer Einzigartigkeit,eine Weltregierung wird gewählt und...siehe da...das 4.Reich blüht und gedeiht!
Ein Hoch auf die Illuminaten und Freimaurern die sich zur Super-Allianz des 21.Jahrhunderts verbünden und die Welt versklaven werden.

Geiler Stoff für'n Film oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (1. Mai 2009)

...der film nennt sich ja nur watchmen -.-


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Mai 2009)

was los mit euch nix mehr an neuen infos ^^


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Die Ufos sind alle davongeflogen seit sie diesen Thread gesehen haben.
Die meisten hier Interesieren sich doch hier nur über WoW und nicht über UFOS^^


Ich würde mal gerne ein UFO sehen.


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

ein ufo zu sehen ist nicht schwer, aber ein interstellares raumschiff ist da schon was anderes^^


----------



## Redryujin (7. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ein ufo zu sehen ist nicht schwer, aber ein interstellares raumschiff ist da schon was anderes^^




heißt das wohl jeder fliegende Lichtpunkt ist dann für mich ein UFO?


----------



## Das Affenmensch (7. Mai 2009)

Hab grad nen UFO gesehen,mit der Engine von DUke Nukem Forever im gepäck...


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> heißt das wohl jeder fliegende Lichtpunkt ist dann für mich ein UFO?


das nicht aber ufo steht immerhin für "unknown flying objekt"(unbekanntes fliegendes objekt) wenn ich also nicht weis was es war, ist es ein ufo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (7. Mai 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich eine dieser Flugscheiben mit einem Kirschstein abgeschossen und in meinem Garten als Blumentopf getarnt. Momentan versuche ich Kontakt mit Neuschwabenland aufzunehmen um Ersatzteile aufzutreiben.


Ich dachte das war ein Witz :S

http://gooearth.de/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/Ufo1.jpg


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ich dachte das war ein Witz :S
> 
> http://gooearth.de/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/Ufo1.jpg


wie geil Xd


----------



## Redryujin (7. Mai 2009)

Wenn mal ein richtiges Allien Ufo kommen sollte würde es dann so aussehen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQjB3EBLdvA...feature=related 

oder so

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnCIjmd1_xw...feature=related


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Mai 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Wenn mal ein richtiges Allien Ufo kommen sollte würde es dann so aussehen.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQjB3EBLdvA...feature=related
> 
> ...


wie geil is das bitte XD ich brech ab vor lachen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. Mai 2009)

sag nur lol zu den videos


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. Mai 2009)

und was is mit den pyramieden sry wegen falsch schreiben 
man sagt diesind auch net von uns ^^ irgens was aus dem all ^^


----------



## Phenyl19 (7. Mai 2009)

Das mit den Pyramiden ist doch "aufgeklärt", soll heißen ist alles von menschen Hand gebaut worden.

Und UFO's ja die gibt es, guck in den Sternenhimmel und du siehst mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eines.
Dabei denke ich aber nicht an diese Filmraumschiffdinger, sondern an einfach das was dort fliegt und ich net weiß was es ist; z.B. ein blinkendes etwas das sich bewegt und für ein Flugzeug zu langsam ist.

Außerirdische Lebensformen? Wieso nicht das Universum ist unendlich, niemand kann sagen wie viel Planetensysteme es gibt, neben unserem. Vielleicht gibt es Irgendwo auf einem anderen Planeten eine uns ähnliche Zivilisation, oder eine minder-/weiterentwickelte.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Mai 2009)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> Dabei denke ich aber nicht an diese Filmraumschiffdinger, sondern an einfach das was dort fliegt und ich net weiß was es ist; z.B. ein blinkendes etwas das sich bewegt und für ein Flugzeug zu langsam ist.


so wie ein Hubschrauber?

es wird garantiert anderes intelligentes Leben im Weltall geben,aber warum sollte sich ein so intelligentes Volk,welches den interstellaren Raumflug beherrscht(und das müssen sie ja nun zwangsläufig wenn sie hier gesehen sein sollten),sich diesen primitiven Planet anschauen wollen???????
höchstens als abschreckendes Beispiel...und dann sind es nur Studenten oder Schüler die mal ein Blick auf so ein gefährlichen und rückständigen Planeten werfen wollen,so wie wir ein gefährliches Tier wie ein Wolf oder ein Tiger im Zoo anschauen...


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Mai 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> es wird garantiert anderes intelligentes Leben im Weltall geben,aber warum sollte sich ein so intelligentes Volk,welches den interstellaren Raumflug beherrscht(und das müssen sie ja nun zwangsläufig wenn sie hier gesehen sein sollten),sich diesen primitiven Planet anschauen wollen???????


weils besser ist sich n paar idioten dabei zuzusehn wie sie sich selbst kaputt machen als bloß blöd vorm fernseher zu sitzen


----------



## Rhokan (8. Mai 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> es wird garantiert anderes intelligentes Leben im Weltall geben,aber warum sollte sich ein so intelligentes Volk,welches den interstellaren Raumflug beherrscht(und das müssen sie ja nun zwangsläufig wenn sie hier gesehen sein sollten),sich diesen primitiven Planet anschauen wollen???????



Ich glaube es gibt auch sehr viele Menschen, die Leben auf einem anderen Planeten sehen wollen, auch wenn diese Lebensform(en) vllt erst in einer Art Steinzeit leben. Wieso also nicht auch umgekehrt?


----------



## Reflox (9. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube an Ausserirdische aber nicht so wie mit Leuchtefinger und Schleimhaut und Antennen aufm Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Aber was ich mich frage: WARUM denken die Menschen immer die Aliens kommen mit feindlichen Absichten auf die Erde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (9. Mai 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich glaube an Ausserirdische aber nicht so wie mit Leuchtefinger und Schleimhaut und Antennen aufm Kopf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




zum einen muss man mal so sehen wenn Außerirdische tatsächlich zu uns kommen würden sprechen sie nicht unsere Sprache. Also wirds schwierig werden mit denen zu verständigen.
Ich denke mal auch das die uns auch als leicht Beute ansehen werden. Immerhin qäulen wir auch schwächere oder töten Hausfliegen und Insekten. Entweder wir würden dann alle Sklaven werden oder getötet werden. Solche Planeten wie unserer sind selten im Universum.


----------



## Thoor (9. Mai 2009)

du erwartest eine neutrale Diskussion und schreibst im Titel "Glaubt ihr den ganzen Müll" 

Das einzige was du willst, ist das alle deine Meinung bestätigen

gz!


----------



## Redryujin (18. Mai 2009)

hier kam ja auch mal was im Fernstehen auf Pro sieben was darüber. Meine Meinung darüber ist naja ihr könnt sie euch schon denken.

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5518551/Pro_7_...08_Teil_1_von_4

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5519079/Pro_7_...08_Teil_2_von_4

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5519237/Pro_7_...08_Teil_3_von_4

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5519331/Pro_7_...08_Teil_4_von_4

und sowas kommt noch auf Pro 7.


----------



## Zachrid (18. Mai 2009)

Bestimmt gibt es Aliens die in UFOs durch die Gegend fliegen. Aber ganz im Ernst, würdet ihr auf einem Planeten freiwillig landen wollen, in dem sich die Technik rasend schnell entwickelt und die Bevölkerung seit Jahrhunderten nichts besseres zu tun hat, als gegenseitig Krieg zu führen?


----------



## Raethor (18. Mai 2009)

Ich denke, dass es Ausseriridsches Leben im All außer uns gibt... Es gibt zuviele Sonnensysteme und Planeten, um so etwas nicht zu glauben.

Aber ich glaube nicht daran, dass die menschheit jemals auf eine andere intelligente, außeriridsche Lebensform trifft. Da ist es deutlich wahrscheinlicher, dass wir uns auslöschen, bevor wir das Weltall bevölkern.

mfg


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (18. Mai 2009)

glaube an keine "ufos" oder "ETs" wie wir sie uns vorstellen, aber irgendwelches leben ( und seins nur bakterien) wirds irgendwo da oben geben.
bissl offtopic: so etwas wie "Gott" gibt es nicht. religion ist fürn arsch.


----------



## Doomsta (18. Mai 2009)

ich denk auch das es im all irgendwelche arten von lebensformen gibt. aber was wollen die auf einem Planten wie der Erde der von nem dermaßen beschissenen Volk regiert wird das seit Jahrzehnten nur auf die selbstzerstörung hinarbeitet? Menschen = biologischer epic fail.


----------



## Rhokan (18. Mai 2009)

> Menschen = biologischer epic fail.



Ich würde es nicht unbedignt auf die menschliche Rasse als solche schieben, sonder auf die von ihr geschaffenen gesellschaftlichen Umstände.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. Juni 2009)

U.F.Os Nein

Außerirdische Lebensformen Ja


----------



## sympathisant (12. Juni 2009)

passt hier ganz gut rein. ein finnischer film über flugscheiben, nazis und andere legenden ... 

http://www.ironsky.net/


----------



## Lisutari (12. Juni 2009)

Also, an Unidentifizierte Flugobjekte glaub ich sicher, weil das kann ja auch ei nUnangemeldetes FLugzeug sein...ODer sogar eine Ente. 
Das Außerirdische auf die Erde kommen herumfliegen und wieder abhauen glaub ich eher nicht xD
Aber das es Lebe nda draußen giebt, da bin ich mir sicher. Und wenns nur ne Amöbe in nem Tümpel ist^^


----------



## Jokkerino (12. Juni 2009)

Ohne mal alles durchzulesen.

Nein ich glaube nicht an Ufos!


----------

